# tuning a New 2019 beetle?



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Has any one tried to have a power enhancement to the new Beetle 2.0T? Just wondering what is available and how it performs. Some have said it is a detuned 2.0.


----------



## soulrider4ever (Nov 16, 2015)

So far as I know right now the only options are the Piggyback modules. JB4, Neuspeed and RaceChip. Of all the newer B cycle engines, the beetle and the Passat have a smaller turbo. The atlas, etc get a IS20(ish) 

The JB4 has been able to get low 200whp on the Passat, so expect the same on the beetle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Soul rider, Do you know who is doing this work esp. in FL ? Thanks for the response.:wave:


----------



## desantii (Dec 25, 2007)

I ordered the Neuspeed, gets here this week


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Dessnti, Love to hear how it goes. Do I assume you are installing this yourself?


----------



## Cameron_Talley (Sep 23, 2007)

What Neuspeed module/chip is this? I have a 2018 and am interested in this, especially if it's easy to do/easy to remove (for regular scheduled maintenance).


----------



## desantii (Dec 25, 2007)

I was able to install yesterday, installation was a 15 min effort. The verdict...its not a night and day difference but definitely pulls harder. I tried it with the 91(5PSI) octane settings...once I burn the tank and and have it all with 93 I will try the 100+ (7PSI)octane setting. Would not have the 7PSI as my long term setting but its more of a fun setting.

Also needs to really be in Sport mode to really feel the pull


----------



## desantii (Dec 25, 2007)

Also to note mine is a 2018 2.0 Dune...same engine as the 2019


----------



## desantii (Dec 25, 2007)

Tried the 100 Octane setting..7PSI...that definitely wakes up the engine. I am running on 93 Octane


----------



## soulrider4ever (Nov 16, 2015)

desantii said:


> Tried the 100 Octane setting..7PSI...that definitely wakes up the engine. I am running on 93 Octane


Isn’t that a little dangerous on only 93?? Or are you mixing in some E85?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desantii (Dec 25, 2007)

Stock 93 for now, wanted to try it. Will return to +5PSI in a couple of days


----------



## desantii (Dec 25, 2007)

So today I installed the 3 gauge cluster and can finally see turbo psi. With 5 Psi setting peaked at 30PSI and then holds at 25


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

desantii said:


> So today I installed the 3 gauge cluster and can finally see turbo psi. With 5 Psi setting peaked at 30PSI and then holds at 25



Did you need to run your own data lines?
Or were they conveniently there, unused, sitting inside your dashboard?​


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

I just picked up the 3 gauge cluster, too. I also had to buy the wiring harness since my '19 Cabby doesn't come with the cluster as an option. 
Should be installing it within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

lacr2000 said:


> I just picked up the 3 gauge cluster, too. I also had to buy the wiring harness since my '19 Cabby doesn't come with the cluster as an option.
> Should be installing it within the next couple of weeks.



Consider ...

-- taking detailed notes
-- taking many pictures 
-- starting your own thread
​
Does your cluster come with a replacement dashboard interface pad - so you remove the little shelf and insert the pod with a new dash pad?

Do keep us posted.
​


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

No, it doesn't come with a pad. Although, is actually three distinct pieces: the gauges, an upper shroud, and a lower shroud. After searching on different venues I lucked out and picked up an entire cluster unit. Prior to that, I had only seen the gauges, so I picked up a set of gauges with the intent of buying the different pieces, individually. 
There's actually some very detailed instructions out there that I was going to follow. I'll leave the links to them. That's not to say that I wouldn't take copious notes and pictures, as well, and post them.

Here's one of the links: https://forums.mwerks.com/showthread.php?7331770-Retrofit-of-additional-instrument-cluster


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

soulrider4ever said:


> { stuff deleted }
> ... Of all the newer B cycle engines, the beetle and the Passat have a smaller turbo. The atlas, etc get a IS20(ish)
> 
> { more stuff deleted }



In theory, the smaller turbo will be more responsive: bringing more boost sooner.
Here's a little on that (though it would have been better to include the turbo boost times for the older 2.0T as well):​










.
.


On the good news front, the 2019 Beetle is spec'd out at 174hp and 184tq, while the introductory Budack platform - the 2018 Tiquan - is spec'd out at 184hp and *221*tq. And those figures are from the VW "stock tune". So it appears when (or if?) _APR_ does deliver a tune, they will have lots of headroom above our native 184 ft-lbs of engine torque. _And_ it will be more responsive: a win - win.
​​


----------

